# He makes us smile



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Here he is..our little boy :wub: He is truly a little angel! :innocent: 

[attachment=25359:AceITH2.jpg]

Thanks for looking!
Andrea and Ace


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He is just the most precious little thing!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's beautiful...er...handsome! :wub: 

we were only blessed with _one_ picture?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Carrie, OK one more just for you! 

[attachment=25360:Aceith3.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a handsome little guy 

kat


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is sooooo adorable!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He is very very stunning! How many pics do you take of him to even get one or two 'good' ones? And I only ask that because I haven't really seen a pic that does that boy justice! You have to see him in person to believe him. And that wasn't a chop on your photo skills, btw, I have a hard time getting a pic of Caira that really does her justice either!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's totally adorable. In his 2nd picture he looks just like Carrie's Minnie!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ace is so handsome! He is going to make a great show dog! He has the sweetest face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: More pictures...please!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> LOL Carrie, OK one more just for you!
> 
> [attachment=25360:Aceith3.jpg][/B]


thank you, andrea!! :biggrin: ohhhhh he's so cuuuute! :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

He's precious!!! And I have to say it looks like he has grown a little bit!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> He is very very stunning! How many pics do you take of him to even get one or two 'good' ones? And I only ask that because I haven't really seen a pic that does that boy justice! You have to see him in person to believe him. And that wasn't a chop on your photo skills, btw, I have a hard time getting a pic of Caira that really does her justice either![/B]


I just snap and he poses..(No Joke)I don't erase many pics. I took like 10 pics of him today and they were all kinda cute, so I posted one and now one more for Carrie LOL  

The pics really don't do him the justice he deserves, but it gives you an idea. Oh that's ok, my photo skills aren't great, but they are getting better. *hugs* thanks for the compliments. 

Leigh Ann, yes he grew a little bit and his coat has started to take off in length as well. Are you coming up for Nationals? We'd love to see you again!

Thank you for all the nice things said about our little boy. :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So cute!! :wub: I really like the second pic of him!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, he makes me smile too. He's precious. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to cute!!!!! :wub:


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

:wub: Sweet like a cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He's a real winner :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What gorgeous eyes :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little boy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He looks like a winner, Andrea. Good luck with that little guy. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He's got a face to die for.

Chloe and Katie want to meet him :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> LOL Carrie, OK one more just for you!
> 
> [attachment=25360:Aceith3.jpg][/B]


He's really cute. So, when and where is the first show for him?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Love the 2nd pic, beyond cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

He is gorgeous! He makes me smile, too! 

It is funny, that is one of the things we say about Cadeau all the time. He constantly brings smiles and laughs with both his beauty and his antics. :wub:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

What a handsome boy! He is way too cute.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> He's got a face to die for.
> 
> Chloe and Katie want to meet him :wub:[/B]


Ace will make an apperance LOL. He would love to see your pretty girls :wub:


> He is gorgeous! He makes me smile, too!
> 
> It is funny, that is one of the things we say about Cadeau all the time. He constantly brings smiles and laughs with both his beauty and his antics. :wub:[/B]


It's really amazing that these little guys do that. They are so great! I just love Maltese B) 

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on our special little guy! 
Andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- he is just too cute -- but -- he isn't HANDSOME ------ YET. He may grow into HANDSOME, but he is still such a puppy that he's just out and out cute.

That's why I want him in the ring soon -- there are judges that would just eat him up while he's still a baby and cute, cute, cute!!!!!!

Do you have him in a drop pen on wire? I know he's love to play with Miss Abbie and Baby, but I also know that they'd pull on his coat. Too bad because I'm sure he's love a good romp. You can just see that in his eyes.

BTW -- have you been practicing with him???? Stacking??? Walking??? Free stacking???? More stacking???? LOL

He WILL finish very quickly.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, yes I've been praticing and he eats it up! He is a great little guy and very willing to learn and very baitable! 

Gotta love it, hope you come to NJ, we would love to see you..

Hugs,
Andrea


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a little darling. I could scoop him up and take him home.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, btw he is not allowed unsupervised playtime with the others..supervised yes. He is in a playpen with a drop down so he doesn't get himself messy and he comes out and plays several times a day and gets sun on the deck too and romp time. Thanks again for the sweet comments..


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Lynn, btw he is not allowed unsupervised playtime with the others..supervised yes. He is in a playpen with a drop down so he doesn't get himself messy and he comes out and plays several times a day and gets sun on the deck too and romp time. Thanks again for the sweet comments..[/B]



Why don't you just keep him on solid flooring and put pee pads down if he is out so many times a day? Aren't those drop down grates what are used in puppymills? Seems to me that could be bad for him if he's going to be used for show


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

He is one gorgeous pup!

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Boy Ace looks great!! When I was at Bonnie Palmer's I never saw any dogs on suspended grates. They were on solid flooring with paper down and she changed it when needed. I saw Show dogs, wrapped , too... I would be so frightened his little feet would get caught in them and could hurt his back...Are they really ok?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

His feet don't get caught as the flooring is only 1/2 " apart ..and no that's not what is used in puppy mills to my knowledge they probably would use crates or cement flooring..not that I would personally know ..but when he is out and about he uses the wee pads. He is a good boy and is totally set up in his playpen with a silk pad and lots of toys food and water. IF in the fact they would use somethign like this in a mill, which I doubt they do, doesn't make it wrong to use it. It's not like he's in it all day and he is kept immaculate. It's not the product that's bad, it's the MILLS that are bad. And we all know that he's in no mill situation with me.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> His feet don't get caught as the flooring is only 1/2 " apart ..and no that's not what is used in puppy mills to my knowledge they probably would use crates or cement flooring..not that I would personally know ..but when he is out and about he uses the wee pads. He is a good boy and is totally set up in his playpen with a silk pad and lots of toys food and water. IF in the fact they would use somethign like this in a mill, which I doubt they do, doesn't make it wrong to use it. It's not like he's in it all day and he is kept immaculate. It's not the product that's bad, it's the MILLS that are bad. And we all know that he's in no mill situation with me.[/B]


 :smheat: Good to know, thanks for answering!! I am glad he is NOT in there too much..See why I could NEVER show a dog???? He must be good sized too, Posie's little ballerina feet would get caught in that size grate for sure....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, he is beautiful :smheat: you are so lucky


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

He's aces in my book!!!
Thanks for sharing. It's going to be fun
to watch him grow up.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you noticed the post (thread) regarding where someone's rescue came from ( a mill ) you will see the pics displayed of the mill. It did have grates for floors which allowed urine and feces to fall through onto the next dog below it or onto the floor. The fact is grates are not good for those little feet. I'd put him on white paper or pads and since he's out several times a day he wouldn't need grating to keep him clean. My two cents..not that anyone listens LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417598
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Caira in a Seabreeze Xpen with the floor grate but moved her out of it into a 3ftx3ft puppy pen (with more flooring) For me, this works because Caira is a chewer and I can't tell you how many pee pads (and Pish Pads) she has shredded. In my case, having plastic trays under the floor grate lined with the pee pads is a better situation because I don't know how harmful it is for her to keep ingesting all these things. I hope I'm not doing it wrong because goodness I have enough trouble keeping the coat from getting destroyed! Since I have three dogs, I sure hope that doesn't classify me as a miller because I have floor grates. :brownbag:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you noticed the post (thread) regarding where someone's rescue came from ( a mill ) you will see the pics displayed of the mill. It did have grates for floors which allowed urine and feces to fall through onto the next dog below it or onto the floor. The fact is grates are not good for those little feet. I'd put him on white paper or pads and since he's out several times a day he wouldn't need grating to keep him clean. My two cents..not that anyone listens LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had Caira in a Seabreeze Xpen with the floor grate but moved her out of it into a 3ftx3ft puppy pen (with more flooring) For me, this works because Caira is a chewer and I can't tell you how many pee pads (and Pish Pads) she has shredded. In my case, having plastic trays under the floor grate lined with the pee pads is a better situation because I don't know how harmful it is for her to keep ingesting all these things. I hope I'm not doing it wrong because goodness I have enough trouble keeping the coat from getting destroyed! Since I have three dogs, I sure hope that doesn't classify me as a miller because I have floor grates. :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can certainly understand your concern regarding ingesting the pee pads, but towels, diaper cloth or white paper can work as well. I just can't imagine that grating can be comfortable for these little dogs to be on, whether it's sitting on it or walking. It would be like us having to be on bamboo sticks a couple inches apart. ACK! I think grates are okay at the shows for a little while that day to keep the show coat from dragging on to a dirty surface but to keep pups on it everyday for a good part of the day/night just doesn't sound comfortable nor the best alternative.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417598
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I listen Brit ! I do..LOL.. :biggrin: You know alot about this very informative :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Caira in a Seabreeze Xpen with the floor grate but moved her out of it into a 3ftx3ft puppy pen (with more flooring) For me, this works because Caira is a chewer and I can't tell you how many pee pads (and Pish Pads) she has shredded. In my case, having plastic trays under the floor grate lined with the pee pads is a better situation because I don't know how harmful it is for her to keep ingesting all these things. I hope I'm not doing it wrong because goodness I have enough trouble keeping the coat from getting destroyed! Since I have three dogs, I sure hope that doesn't classify me as a miller because I have floor grates. :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can certainly understand your concern regarding ingesting the pee pads, but towels, diaper cloth or white paper can work as well. I just can't imagine that grating can be comfortable for these little dogs to be on, whether it's sitting on it or walking. It would be like us having to be on bamboo sticks a couple inches apart. ACK! I think grates are okay at the shows for a little while that day to keep the show coat from dragging on to a dirty surface but to keep pups on it everyday for a good part of the day/night just doesn't sound comfortable nor the best alternative.
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is what I THOUGHT but since I have never shown, I didn't KNOW. Thanks Brit for helping us all to learn and helping to keep these precious little souls safe. x0x0x00x N&P&P


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Ace is just adorable! :wub: I want another puppy!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy, I think we should stick to listening to our mentor and follow in her steps. She is extremely knowledgable and caring to her pups. Ace is perfectly happy and doesn't seem to be uncomfortable in the least, nor did Caira ..JMO. 

I appreciate your concern, but remember, everyone has a different way and style. And comparing me to a mill because I have a playpen is well a little bit silly


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Stacy, I think we should stick to listening to our mentor and follow in her steps. She is extremely knowledgable and caring to her pups. Ace is perfectly happy and doesn't seem to be uncomfortable in the least, nor did Caira ..JMO.
> 
> I appreciate your concern, but remember, everyone has a different way and style. And comparing me to a mill because I have a playpen is well a little bit silly  [/B]



I don't believe anyone compared you to a mill. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I don't believe anyone compared you to a mill. Have a nice day.[/B]



I didn't see anyone call anyone a mill either! There was just concern over using the grates... which I would also question using. JMO, but I don't show.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

no one called anyone a mill, but _suggested_ they type of confinement that was being used was one a mill would use. 

if that were suggested to me i would most likely feel the same and take it personally as well, and feel it was meant to offend. 

that, however, does not mean i am agreeing with any one side of this conversation. it's just how _i_ would perceive the comments that were made.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> no one called anyone a mill, but _suggested_ they type of confinement that was being used was one a mill would use.
> 
> if that were suggested to me i would most likely feel the same and take it personally as well, and feel it was meant to offend.
> 
> that, however, does not mean i am agreeing with any one side of this conversation. it's just how _i_ would perceive the comments that were made.[/B]



Carrie, I referred to the pics of the mill on this site because there seemed to be some question as to what grates are. That was fairly clear I believe. I have concern for pups' legs and feet on grates. That is ALL. That is what I stated. Many of us have grown coat without having to put a dog on a grate, let alone a pen, not that there is anything wrong with keeping a pup safe in a pen at times. If a pup gets messy you can always clean them up. It will not destroy coat nor stain it if it's dealt with in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Carrie, that's exactly how I saw it. The playpen I have Ace in is coated with a rubber/plastic material and he has a silk pad in his pen and choses to lay on the grates LOL..go figure! I called Dian to make sure I was doing the proper thing and she said I absolutely was. So, I will listen to her as I highly respect her and after spending days with her in her home and seeing her dogs and how happy they are and well cared for, I respect her decisions immensly!  

Anyhow, I think we've had enough chat about this. This thread was intended just to show a few pics of Ace and not cause any problems. I'd like it to stay that way please. We can all agree to disagree..right? I appreciate your concern for our little baby, but no need to be..He is well taken care of! 

Thanks for the lovely comments on Ace. That I do appreciate! :biggrin: 

Andrea


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, I'll change the subject. Ace is such a cutie and I kept thinking to myself "He reminds me of a pup I've seen before. . . " As I was looking back several months on my calendar last night, I FOUND the puppy!! He's the February picture on my 2007 Maltese calendar by Avonside publishing. Does the puppy in this picture resemble Ace?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow Joy... they really do resemble each other! Both just precious! I just love my Maltese calendars... I have them both at home and here at work.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have not read every single post on this thread but I think I get the jest of it. This reply is only about growing a coat.So here is my 2 cents worth and I am offering it for FREE :chili: ..........................

My Sassy is 4.8 years old and has always, always, always been in full coat......well that is since she was less than a year old. Anyway....I have never wrapped her, nor have I ever kept her off of the floor. In fact, she runs on the carpets, on the pool cool deck, on the wooden deck out back, etc. I do not however let her run around in the yard simply because of the leaves, twigs, etc that her coat would trap. I have at times let her run through the grass just to play for a couple of minutes on bath day. If your baby has a great coat then antics are not necessary, nor do you have to keep them off the floor. I have seen show dogs at the shows with crappy coats that were so brittle and fragile that the handlers looked almost freightened to brush it, and the minute the dog came out of the ring he/she went straight to the grooming table to be wrapped, then straight to a cage. Ugggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds like a DOGS life to me, not a Spoiled Maltese Life. For any one who might not know............the minute most of the Malts are finished (Championship acquired) they are immediately put into a puppy cut. Why you ask? Because the oils and wraps have ruined the coat. If these dogs had great coats they would not have to be so protected. 

This is only my 2 cents, but trust me.................Sassy drags her coat around the house and enjoys a spoiled life. I am sure she has a few broken hairs here and there, but I would put her on the table beside ANY Maltese in the ring and I guarantee you.....her coat would not cost her points.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good for Sassy! It's nice that you only have one maltese in full coat. It makes life a bit easier. Sassy is a sweetie!

Andrea


----------

